# Excision of pyogenic granuloma



## ortho1991 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All, Can any one help with this procedure note.

This was done in a minor procedure room in physician office.

Excision of pyogenic granuloma. 

The surrounding adhering skin was separated from the granuloma and the stalk using blunt dissection.  The stalk was identified and the granuloma was excised at the stalk.  This was sent in formalin for pathology.  The area was dried and electrocauterization was used to achieve appropriate hemostasis.  A dry sterile bandage was applied in the examination room. 

I'm thinking 26115.  Can anyone tell me if this is correct or suggest a more appropriate code.

Thank you,  Cathy


----------

